# Kind of abstract



## Alexandra (Nov 8, 2005)

Here's one I shot in my kitchen last night! How's that one?


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 8, 2005)

Cheese!  (no pun intended)

I would defintely classify this as an abstract photo. Great idea


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 8, 2005)

Lol, thanks!
When I think of how many times I used it without even noticing its "intrinsic beauty"... !:lmao:
Think I'll spend more time in the kitchen...


----------



## woodsac (Nov 8, 2005)

No way! My wife was just grading up some cheese in the kitchen and I said "I gotta a shot of that". She thinks I'm crazy  Great shot! Definately abstract :thumbup:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 9, 2005)

very cool!  there should be an abstract section in this forum.. imo!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2005)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> very cool! there should be an abstract section in this forum.. imo!


 
Thanx Ray!:thumbup: 
yeah, I'm in for the abstract section!!


----------



## Jmart_88 (Nov 9, 2005)

haha amazing. look at anything and see a photo opportunity. came out really cool 
p.s. awesome, another islander. 514 represent. lol


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2005)

MONTREAL!!!!!!


----------



## Jmart_88 (Nov 9, 2005)

yaaah. what school do you go to?


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2005)

Total montreal pride: College de Montreal!!!


----------



## Jmart_88 (Nov 9, 2005)

cool cool. montrealers UNITE! we will slowly take over this forum. haha


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 9, 2005)

Slightly getting off topic, but just wanted to say that both of you live in a wonderful city.  I was there (counts on fingers) I believe 4 years ago.  Such good food


----------



## JonK (Nov 10, 2005)

very cool abstract....love that angle.
Montreal is a happenin place....deffo my fave city in Canada. :thumbup:


----------



## Knopka (Nov 10, 2005)

Never been to Montreal... yet . 
The picture is pretty cool. Love the shadows... & crave some cheese now :lmao:!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 10, 2005)

Well, let me know if you drop by some day!


----------

